

Google translate bug? server = motherfuckin - wildlogic
http://62.240.36.38/cgi-sys/defaultwebpage.cgi

======
wildlogic
If anyone knows Arabic and can identify the real meaning of the glyph
translated to 'motherfuckin', I'm pretty curious.

~~~
_-af-_
اللتي

التي = which/that in this context.

I don't know why Google Translate is picking up اللتي as motherfuckin

